# Trek Skye (S) or Specialized Ariel for wife



## erictski (Apr 21, 2011)

hello

i am new here just signing up to get some info on these two bikes...my wife is short around 5' with shoes on. we plan to use the bike for light trains like gravel packed and hard dirt maybe some light off roading and then street paved sidewalk type roads.

Both seam like nice bikes for the price and we arent super serious so dont plan to spend much more than the approx 475 that both these bikes seem to run locally.

any advice?


----------



## jalopy jockey (Jun 7, 2007)

The one that fits her. Then if they both fit which one is her color?

At that price point and your useage as long as it's a name brand biek froma shop and fits her and she's gonna ride it it will work.


----------



## erictski (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks...

I know i am not spending alot and we arent going to set any records but just wanted some opinions. Thanks.

I think she likes the Ariel best right now cuz you can get it in all white. Its a nice bike and seams to fit her really well...and i like the tires for roads and a bit of aggresiveness on the outside for trails...

thanks JJ


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

I just bought my wife a 2011 specialized myka for $399.00, she loves and rides it almost every day. Just another option for you and its a little less expensive the the other 2 you were looking at.


----------



## XCSKIBUM (Mar 15, 2010)

I bought my wife an "Ariel Sport" last spring.

The next day, while she was @ work I went out on it & cramked off a 40 mile loop. The frame on the Ariel doesn't look like a gender specific feminine frame so I wasn't embarassed riding it.

I liked it so much I put a "Crosstrail Sport" (the masculin version of the "Ariel Sport") on lay away a few days later & paid it off over the summer.

The Ariel is good on the pavement, capable on moderate trails & she has even ridden it on some pretty rough back country trails in the Adirondacks. She is 5'5" & rides a Medium frame.

The manual lock out on the "Sport" model, although it can't be switched "on the fly" make the bike very versitile.

The tires that come on the Ariel, when run @ the max 85 psi, roll quite well on pavement & are good on all be the greasiest mud.

I'm not familiar W/the Trek, but looking @ their website it looks comparable to the Ariel W/the Ariel being a bit more capable on pavement W/the 700/45C tires

I have ridden my "Cross Trail Sport" 112 miles in 1 day & it is equipped identical to the "Ariel Sport"..

For the type of riding you describe I think it will be ideal as long as it fits her..

If you can see your way to spend the extra $100 for the "Sport" model, the lockout makes for a little better road manners & the 8 speed cassette will give her an 11T small sprocket on the rear making for better speed on down slopes & is better for long distance riding. My wife did a 60m mile loop W/me last year after she got some saddle time in.


----------



## 4MooreFitness (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a skye and I love it! I got it as my entry level bike. Im gonna get a better full suspension, but I can beat this one up while Im learning. Its affordable enough to test out mtbing and see if she likes it, but without sacrificing comfort. Hope you find the perfect fit!


----------

